# Possible Buy? What would you pay?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Throughbred Mare


Thinking about going to look at this mare. So far I have found out that she hasn't been ridden in a year and that they are currently having trouble keeping weight on her and she is on a hoof supplement. However she is up to date on everything and she hasn't been raced. What does everybody think of her, and what would be a reasonable offer (they have made it clear that they are VERY open to offers)? 



I am looking for a horse that I can do BN eventing with, and mostly dressage.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I wish I was closer! I'm looking for an eventer and would be delighted to find one in that price range. $500 or $600 seems reasonable to me depending on how much he knows and how his manners are


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

QH, if you want to do eventing and dressage, I don't think this is going to be the right horse.

I really want to know why, especially if she hasn't been ridden in a year, she needs to be on a hoof supplement.

I know that TBs can be hard keepers, but an idle animal who's having trouble keeping on weight and continually on a hoof supplement worries me.

My TB will never be chunky like my Arabs, but as long as I keep enough of the right food in front of him, he stays a very nice weight for his frame.

JJ has tender feet (thin hoof walls), but he's 100% sound with shoes.

I think I'd pass on this horse. She's already in her teens, and it sounds as if she has feet/leg issues that may not make her suitable for what you want.

A cheap price doesn't always mean a horse with problems, but this one does appear to be one of them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I know that TBs can be hard keepers, but an idle animal who's having trouble keeping on weight and continually on a hoof supplement worries me.
> 
> My TB will never be chunky like my Arabs, but as long as I keep enough of the right food in front of him, he stays a very nice weight for his frame.


It does not shock me. Depending on the person, they might simply not be feeding the right thing.

Some people find it impossible to keep weight on the average TB just because they are not feeding the horse right.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Quite possible, Always.

It was a shocker to me how much my TB requires just to_ maintain_ a decent weight, much less put on the pounds. He's nothing like my air fern Ayrabs! 

I still don't like the hoof supplement thing, though.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I still don't like the hoof supplement thing, though.


My horse was on one forever.

Then I switched farriers. 

About a year later I got rid of the supplement. Better trimming lead to better feet which meant I did not 'need' the supplement anymore.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Might be worth a look, but there are so many out there, it may not be worth all the work to make her what you want at her age........and her feet may simply be a result of her genes, too......I had a Northern Dancer gelding who needed "designer" shoes every 4 weeks-horrible feet, and I have heard that from others also. And yes, he was on supps......made no difference. Take a look at some of these-and come fall, they are REALLY cheap. (end of the season).
CANTER

Finger Lakes Trainer Listings - Finger Lakes Track Horses Available

Finger Lakes Thoroughbred Adoption Program | Matching former racehorses with equine adoption agencies & approved private individuals.

If there is a track near you, there are most likely trainers there who sell them also-some are unraced at all-just too slow or quiet.

Good luck!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I was kind of wondering about the hoof supplement thing too. I emailed them back asking why she was on hoof supplement, and havent heard back, however I was wondering if it was a nutrition thing, if they can't keep weight on her then her hooves might be suffering too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

QHDragon said:


> I was kind of wondering about the hoof supplement thing too. I emailed them back asking why she was on hoof supplement, and havent heard back, however I was wondering if it was a nutrition thing, if they can't keep weight on her then her hooves might be suffering too.


Frankly she may not even need them, but some people still keep horses on all kinds of supplements possible. And she doesn't look very thin to me, but somehow (may be it's just me) she has a pretty sad look. 

I'd say it's around $500 +/- 200 around here given horse is healthy.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Those picture are from "this spring," I guess she is skinner now.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Its not going to hurt just to look or inquire further on her. I think she is pretty. From the pics it looks like she is on a dry lot, so might be why she is thin. Who knows if they have another pasture for her with grass. As far as the hoof supplement thing, I agree that they might just be giving it to her and she doesn't need it or maybe just lack of proper nutrition all around. My mother-in-lay give her gelding daily hoof supplements. Does he need it? Nope, hes got great feet :wink:
I think you liked her and the hoof/weight issue isn't going to be a problem I'd offer $400 for her. It says she is going to the auction if not sold. I don't know what your area is like, but here thin but well broke TBs (with papers) go for around $300-350 if you are lucky at auction.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah 400 is what I was going to offer.

They got back to me on the hoof supplement and said that when they first got her she had cracking hooves so they put her on hoof supplement and then never took her off when her hooves improved. 

Honestly around here I have seen TBs go anywhere from 50-200 dollars at the auctions. It's really sad.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

TBs are a dime a dozen, literally.

I'd be leery of taking on an older TB, especially since you want an eventer. The younger the better, as far as I'm concerned.

If you just wanted a trail partner I'd say take a chance on the 13-14 y/o mare, but as an eventer that would need to be trained? I'd pass.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm confused as to why being on a hoof supplement would be a red flag? I know lots of horses who take hoof supplements - no hoof no horse, better safe than sorry?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't believe in supplementing unless there's a real need.

I think we over supplement our animals as well as ourselves nowadays. It's gotten completely out of hand, IMO.

If the horse doesn't _need_ it, then why is she still getting it?


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

She does look like a decent mare. The pictures aren't the best angle but it looks like she has a long back, legs are OK. At 15, you're looking at a couple more years of being able to jump her, really, so if you are young, I'd look for a younger horse that will last longer. I agree with the other poster, look at what the local TB rescues have. CANTER typically has some gorgeous horses. They will need training but most are younger and they are very honest when giving you a horse's history. Goodluck!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Speed Racer, I get that. I don't think it's necessarily a red flag seeing as how most people supplement without desperate need so I wouldn't automatically assume her feet are falling apart just because she is on supplements.

I agree with everyone else though that a younger horse might be better to get started with. You'd have to train her, get her in shape and go through a lot to get to where you want to be and by that time she won't have too many strong jumping years left and you'll be so attached!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I should have phrased my first post better. I am primary a dressage rider, that is what I love, however I do like to pop a fence every so often and I would like to get BN eventing a try, but my main goal is going to be dressage, so a little older doesn't bother me as much as somebody who would want to move up the levels in eventing.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

QHDragon said:


> Yeah 400 is what I was going to offer.
> 
> They got back to me on the hoof supplement and said that when they first got her she had cracking hooves so they put her on hoof supplement and then never took her off when her hooves improved.
> 
> Honestly around here I have seen TBs go anywhere from 50-200 dollars at the auctions. It's really sad.


 
At one of the auctions in Tennessee there was a papered Quarter Horse that was in great shape, saddle broke, seemed to be a good horse and it went for $50. I was stunned. 

I have an Appendix QH and he's fairly hard to keep weight on, but not impossible. He maintains a healthy weight all year round, grass or no grass. I give him plenty of hay in the winter, as well as grain year round. You just gotta find the right diet for her and she'll improve :].

I agree with everybody else, about $400 is what I would offer.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Meh, I got JJ for nothing. Fresh off the track, 5 y/o, sound, sane and conformationally correct.

Just saying that _paying_ for an older mare who may or may not have feet/leg issues may not be your best bet, QH.

If you do buy her, I hope she turns out to be everything you're looking for and more.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If dressage is your first love, what she looks like standing there means little. It all comes down to how she uses herself and moves, right? I am certainly NOT a dressage person (do the western "dressage"-reining! lol) but that was what I thought dressage peeps looked for first. And yes, TB's are a dime a dozen, so you should be able to find a nice mover.
Hell-I was offered a 3 yo bred to death reiner yesterday......free. Just sayin.......


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm assuming she's barefoot, maybe that's why she had problems with cracking. Maybe they figured it was cheaper to give her a supplement that keep her shod, if they weren't riding her. Also, her paddock is all dirt, not one speck of grass. While this isn't always a bad thing, it can make maintaining weight a bit tricky, especially if they aren't buying they greatest quality hay. I would definitely go have a look, watch her move, check her over. She might be perfectly fine for what you want, or she might not. It's so hard to tell from a couple pictures. But I don't see 13 as that old, just old enough to have a little sense, lol.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't believe how cheap horses are nowadays. I wish I had pasture so I could keep more horses, but alas, I live in Arid-zona, where hay is always expensive and fed year-round. 

I got my last trail horse for $500 and thought that was a steal. It's a good thing I don't see all these free and cheap horses you guys are talking about! 

But of course, the cheapest thing about a horse is the asking price. 

I personally think the mare looks lovely. But you really won't know anything unless you see her in person. If she's close to where you live, that would be the best thing to do is see her. Then she will either eliminate herself or be something you are interested in.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I have seen A LOT of free TBs, its insane! So far just today I have called on four different free TBs and went to see one free lease TB. 

Was hoping to see her today but they didn't get back to me until late. Hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## KatieLady (Jun 17, 2010)

Buy something you can have fun on now. if you buy her, you're going to have to put a lot of work into her to get her to be a legit competetior. coming from a conformation point of view...not a fan of her overall balance, and pasterns. and for being a TB, she could shed a few pounds to get a lean look.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I went and saw her tonight.... She is about a 2 or 3 on the bodyscale. 

She was very very sweet girl, trying very hard not to make a pity purchase.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Frankly she may not even need them, but some people still keep horses on all kinds of supplements possible. And she doesn't look very thin to me, but somehow (may be it's just me) she has a pretty sad look.
> 
> I'd say it's around $500 +/- 200 around here given horse is healthy.


Yes but why would you spend money on expensive hoof supplements for a horse who is going to auction? that's the part that bothers me. Having said that, the 2 tbs I've owned both were always kept on hoof suplements because they really needed it. 

You know, they just might not be knowledgeable people. I always suggest to get a vet check done, but it's hard to do it when it would cost you more than the paying for the horse itself. I would go take a look at her, you have nothing to lose, but again there might be some hidden surprises later on down the road(such as you could see with any horse purchase).


----------



## paddlefoot (Jul 9, 2008)

oh wow, a 2 or a 3? 
I wouldn't offer money if this is has turned into a rescue case. 
They obviously don't want this horse to go for meat, otherwise they wouldn't have bothered to sell it.

If you want to "save" this horse (and have the money) make an offer. Say that if they give you the horse you can give it vet care the vet care/feeds it needs, and it won't go to the slaughter house.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> I went and saw her tonight.... She is about a 2 or 3 on the bodyscale.
> 
> She was very very sweet girl, trying very hard not to make a pity purchase.


 But was she what you want and need? getting her back up and running will take some time and patience, but if she has a good temper and looks like she could be what it is you want, then you should consider her. A horse who is what you want in rough shape is definitely worth a lot more than a horse who at first might look better but has a temper you can't work with. 
Tough position to be in, but look at it long term.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes but there are also a lot of unknowns with her too. I am going to go look at a couple of horses tomorrow as well, so we shall see.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Good, keep your options open and don't buy out of pity.


----------



## SaratogaTB (Jun 14, 2010)

I really hope you take her. Please save her so she doesnt go to slaughter, she doesnt deserve that. I saved a TB off the track from CANTER. He was on the "urgent list"...about to be handed over to a kill-buyer. He has been wonderful and I am so pleased at his progress. TBs are very smart and want to work for us. They are elegant and majestic and once she gets the right diet, you will see a big change. I am using the supplement "Fat Cat" in his feed and it has really helped put on the pounds. 

Worst case is you help rehab her and see what you think then, if she doest suit you, then find a good home for her. That will be much easier after being with you for a while.

Good luck!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SaratogaTB said:


> Please save her so she doesnt go to slaughter, she doesnt deserve that.


Neither does whatever other random horse who will just take her place on the truck. 

Why do people think the slaughter bound trucks will be one stall empty if they buy a particular horse? They won't be. There are plenty of other horses to take up the slack.

I don't like people who use the, 'buy her or she goes to the auction tomorrow' trick. I don't like having my emotions manipulated, and that's all those people are doing.

I'll lay odds that horse isn't in any danger of going to auction, but it's people like you her owner is targeting; the ones who have a knee-jerk emotional reaction instead of thinking things through.

The horse has obvious issues and QH is looking for an uncomplicated animal she can ride _now._ If she doesn't want to take the animal, there shouldn't be any guilt heaped on her for her decision by random, hysterical people.

I wouldn't buy that horse. Heck, I wouldn't even take her for free. If you're so concerned, go buy her yourself.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I decided against her. She was very sweet but there were too many unknowns with her. Who's to say that when she gets 300 pounds on her she won't turn into a raving lunatic? And I don't like that they say she was "very very fat" over the winter, what happened that she is suddenly so skinny? Could be a big red flag to something going on inside.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

QH, thanks for the update. I'll be honest; I'm relieved that you passed on buying her.

There were too many red flags for me, too.

Your horse is out there. Don't settle for second or even third best!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I also hate when people use that, 'buy now or it's going to auction tomorrow', bull*&%$. I can get pretty emotional sometimes and it's just rude for someone to say that. Very manipulative! I'm glad you passed too. Not that the hoof supplement thing bothered me all that much, but when you said that they told you she was, "very very fat" in the winter, and now she's thin and bony...that's what got me. Somethings wrong with that poor thing, and I'd feel bad riding her. I hope you find the horse you're looking for though. As speed racer said...don't settle for second or third best...get the one you want! Good Luck!


----------

